# Alligator Job



## Tom (Jun 1, 2010)

I did this one last week. It was for a Japanese film company so it will probably never be seen here. This is the nasty one. We used her for the biting scenes. We used the nicer one for the water scenes. We are both soaking wet in the pic. It was my job to cover the eyes while we moved her into position. This one is around 7' and I'm guessing around 200 pounds.


----------



## terracolson (Jun 1, 2010)

Are all the men insane on here?


----------



## terryo (Jun 1, 2010)

I love these pictures when you do a job. So interesting. You are very lucky. Keep these pictures coming.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree with Terry and wish you would post more pictures...They really are very interesting to see...I'd like to see the actual camera positioning and more behind the scenes shots.


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I agree with Terry and wish you would post more pictures...They really are very interesting to see...I'd like to see the actual camera positioning and more behind the scenes shots.



NCIS









We were in Morocco for "Body of Lies". Check out the writing on the box.





"Resident Evil III" Flying to Mexico City and make up touch ups.









"The Breed" South Africa, 2005


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2010)

NCIS is one of my favorite shows, ever need help with animal handling?


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice! I always look forward to these pictures.


----------



## Angi (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow what an exciting life. Very cool pics


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2010)

In the NCIS shot, that doesn't look like either McGee or Tony, and those were the two who were being chased by the dogs. I guess they used a stunt double, huh? I'm with dmmj. I absolutely LOVE that show!!!


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 2, 2010)

How neat! I love the dog in the makeup.
So do you own all these animals and people call you for the movies or they call you to train an unfamiliar animal? 
You have got to have one of the coolest jobs in the world! Thank you for sharing the pics!
What is your favorite type of animals to work with? Do you always need treats/rewards to get them to do stuff? Do the animals seem to understand that they're acting and the situations aren't real?


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2010)

dmmj said:


> NCIS is one of my favorite shows, ever need help with animal handling?



No. We've always got a lot of mouths to feed. You are welcome to come hang out though.



emysemys said:


> In the NCIS shot, that doesn't look like either McGee or Tony, and those were the two who were being chased by the dogs. I guess they used a stunt double, huh? I'm with dmmj. I absolutely LOVE that show!!!



Its a mix. Sometimes the actors do it and sometimes they get a stuntman. Frequently, when I'm lucky, I get to do it. When the two dogs hit the dude in "Resident Evil III", that was me.



South FL Katie said:


> How neat! I love the dog in the makeup.
> 1. So do you own all these animals and people call you for the movies or they call you to train an unfamiliar animal?
> You have got to have one of the coolest jobs in the world! Thank you for sharing the pics!
> 2. What is your favorite type of animals to work with? 3. Do you always need treats/rewards to get them to do stuff? 4. Do the animals seem to understand that they're acting and the situations aren't real?



1. Both. These are my dogs, but I train everyone else's animals too. Every job is different. Its pretty hard to get bored.
2. Dogs, primates, reptiles.
3. No. It depends on what I'm after. The NCIS shots, for example, the dogs were told to go bark at the people. They just love to do that, so a food reward isn't necessary. I use food when I need a milder response. Agitation, prey, and fight drives are much stronger than food drive. Most dogs are excited by food. These dogs do that too, but they are MUCH more excited by the prospect of a fight with a weak human.
4. Hmm. Sort of, but not really. I tone myself and them down quite a bit on the movie sets as compared to the protection training field, and they seem to get that. I also have different commands for the movies and the "real" world.


----------



## Isa (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow Tom!!! So interesting and amazing pics. You are very lucky with all kind of animals! Thank you so much for sharing and do not hesiste to post more 
Here on a box of frosted flakes it says frosted flakes not frosties, it is very interesting to see that the same products have different names


----------



## terracolson (Jun 2, 2010)

o wow!!

i saw that episode of tony on the car... wow..oh wow o.. your insanely cool job..is over the top!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Tom, I love seeing those pix altho I don't ever watch NCIS
I am a frustrated actor and love to see the behind the scenes shots...Thanks so much


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2010)

I would be willing to trade some of my hard work, to hang out on movie sets and tv shows, I am not a insane fan of anyone really, but I think I would go gaga over the NCIS crew. Do you do a lot of work in California?


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2010)

Most of it is in CA. I only travel once in a while.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2010)

Great pics and very cool job!


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 2, 2010)

AWESOME pictures! Thanks for sharing. I love hearing about your job.
I showed my sister the NCIS pics- we're a little obsessed


----------



## Kristina (Jun 2, 2010)

OH GOD, NCIS *AND* Resident Evil?

I think I am smitten with you.

LMAO!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2010)

Tom: Did you have anything to do with the new Marmaduke movie?


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you ever train rats?


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Tom: Did you have anything to do with the new Marmaduke movie?



No, but I work with those guys and their company all the time. I just did a Russel Crowe movie in Pittsburgh for them called "The Next Three Days".



South FL Katie said:


> Did you ever train rats?



Frequently. They are one of my favorites. Very easy to train. Pigeons too.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh my lord Tom! You must post more pictures! These are great and I'm sooo jealous you get to work
with all these awesome animals! (and good looking actors!) Please post more for us!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Oh my lord Tom! You must post more pictures! These are great and I'm sooo jealous you get to work
> with all these awesome animals! (and good looking actors!) Please post more for us!!!!!!!



Hey! I work with ugly actors too. And they have feelings.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 2, 2010)

Please don't show us the ugly's.......only great looking guys!....Lol
Just kidding ya Tom, you know we love ya! But more pics please..any of
Brad Pitt would be very appreciated!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2010)

Ugh brad pitt, he always beats me out of sexiest man of the year award from people. maybe next year.


----------



## terracolson (Jun 2, 2010)

My husband is now jealous of how much i talk about how cool you are....


----------



## dreadyA (Jun 3, 2010)

sweeet pictures, Tom. my favorite one was of the dog in make.


----------

